# Two minis sharing a stall



## mydaddysjag (Aug 23, 2008)

So in the past few months Ive gotten engaged, moved out of my parents house, and sadly haven't had the time or money to show all summer. I don't see my horses as often as I would like to, and im just plain depressed, and miss them terribly. Its embarrassing, but i'm lucky if I see them once a month right now. I realize this isn't acceptable, however where I moved is over an hour from my barn, and It takes over a half a tank of gas to get there and back. My gelding is currently in a small stall, maybe 6x8, there are no other minis there, and when he is turned out it is in a small indoor arena. He doesn't get outside, and he has no buddies because all the other horses at the barn are biggies. It wasn't so bad when I was there 5 days a week because we would take long trail walks, and he was free lunged and such. Now he is out of shape, grouchy, and I know Its not a good situation for him.

I've just come across a nice boarding facility about 4 miles from my house that has room for Midas. They have a nice big turn out area where they turn out the minis and small ponies (There are 4 other minis there, and a few small ponies.) They have a huge indoor arena, as well as a large outdoor arena. Honestly, the place is a lot cleaner and more organized than my barn. Their stalls were spotless. They use of of the machines that sifts the manure from the sawdust, and they add new bedding daily. They feed hay and a decent 12% pellet. All the horses there were in awesome shape. They use my current vet, and have a second backup vet, as well as 2 farriers.

The downfall is that They put 2 minis to a stall. They're big stalls at least 12x12, however I know that sharing a stall isn't the best situation. Unfortunately, I can't afford to have his own stall.

I believe even if he has to share a stall that this would be a much better situation than the one he is currently in. Please let me know what you think about the situation.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 23, 2008)

I can think of drawbacks to having more than 1 horse per stall, but I can also think of a lot of advantages. I don't know what other people do or think is right, but I have lots of minis that share stalls at night. I just make sure they are compatible personalities. I have put a gelding and a young stallion together with success, young mares together, I have 3 weanlings that stall in a 12 x 12 every night right now. If the two horses aren't out to kill each other I think it can be good for them. They can groom each other and I think it's makes for less pawing or other negative habits some horses have when stalled.

The new facility sounds very nice and if you're closer you can keep an eye on whether or not it's working. I can't totally understand why you'd want him closer.

Maybe others have reasons why you shouldn't stall 2 horses together?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 23, 2008)

If the two will get along, the sooner the better!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 23, 2008)

Im pretty sure my guy will do alright with a roommate, im mostly worried about feeding time. Since he hasnt been on pasture in over a year I figure Im going to need to get him a grazing muzzle since their pasture does have some grass. Another thing I was thinking is that if they are stuffy about being in a stall together so much I could have my guy turned out when the other guy is in, etc. (they offer day and night turnout)


----------



## MSRminis (Aug 23, 2008)

SO they would be putting two horses from DIFFERENT owners in the same stall? That sounds very odd to me, I dont know. What if one eats the others grain-what if their horse hurts yours, who is responsible for the vet charges? What if they(the other horses owners) use handling practices you do not approve of and use them on YOUR horse while they are in the stall? Do you get to choose which horse is put in with yours? I stall almost all of mine with a buddy if they have to go in a stall, but at a boarding facility I would not feel comfortable with someone elses horse in with mine...but thats just me...


----------



## Cindy4H (Aug 23, 2008)

I stall my yearling gelding with my 7yr old gelding and they get along great. They are in an approx 12x8 area and are only locked in when the weather is bad otherwise they use it as a run- in. I do have to watch them when I give them grain as the older one will steal the younger ones grain. I think it sounds like a better situation for your horse but I agree that I wouldn't really feel comfortable putting 2 horses from different owners in the same stall.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 23, 2008)

Why not simply put a ten or eight foot panel with a two-four foot gate, in the middle to divide the stall. A 6X12 stall at a barn that is so easily assessable to you, is much better that an entire barn, at a facility where you can hardly ever see or work wih him.









I would not put two horses owned by two different owners, in one stall, for all the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Barbie (Aug 23, 2008)

My barn has 12 x 12 stalls. There have been several times when I've had more than the 4 minis my barn was built for and I've used a mini panel and 4' gate and divided the stall. It works great. My main concern with 2 in a stall would be feeding time. My girls have seemed really happy when they are in a divided stall as they have really close company.

I'd get him moved closer as soon as you can.

Good luck.

Barbie


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 23, 2008)

Depending on personalities, we put 2 mares or colts together. Once the stud barn is finished the boys (including the geldings) will all have their own stalls and so will our mares unless they have a foal at their side... our stalls are 8x10's. The only ones that have their own stalls right now are the big guys and the studs.

As for feeding time we have 2 feed buckets hung and on opposite sides of the stall so there isn't usually any pushing someone out of a feed bucket.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Aug 23, 2008)

My guys would have a fit if you separated them. At shows they stay in 10 X 10 stalls together. As long as the two get along with each other, and since yours is a gelding I would think he'd be fine with a gelding roomie, he'll be happier with company than by himself in a little stall.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 23, 2008)

Sue_C. said:


> Why not simply put a ten or eight foot panel with a two-four foot gate, in the middle to divide the stall. A 6X12 stall at a barn that is so easily assessable to you, is much better that an entire barn, at a facility where you can hardly ever see or work wih him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. We've put two minis in our 12 x 12's but they are OUR horses and we match up ones who are buddies. I would not do that with two horses that came from different farms. There are too many bad things that could happen.

Sue's suggestion of a divider is a good one. However, it would be important to know how you are being charged for board.


----------



## barefoot (Aug 23, 2008)

He would probably buddy up quick. I have two stalls that are open all the time. My pony and mini always choose to be together. Usually the mini is laying down and my pony standing over her. The did a study with horses that were able to have physical contact verses just being able to see each other. If I remember it was that the cortisol levels were much much lower in the horses able to touch. Less stress.

Emma


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 23, 2008)

My mare Bell and gelding Smarty have been sharing a stall together since I got them at 5 months old. They are now 4 years old. They love being together 24/7. If they get along great. If not see if they will let you put up a tube gate between them. Also my stall is 10x10.

Christy


----------



## Leeana (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive stalled two horses together before when i have had to. For instance, i had two colts (had been together since birth) that shared a stall for the first while until they settled in, never harmed a hair on each other and had plenty of turnout. The drawback is feeding...you cannot really keep track of what is going into each of them and who is getting more then the other. That is the biggest drawback really. There is always one that is the bigger big, if either have any type of major food agression no way would i do it. But its worked for me if i had to put two colts here or a colt and gelding here to get them out of the way if i needed a stall for something other. I know the horses that do not and will not get along and do not put the together. Now if i was show conditioning them, i would only do one per stall just so i know for sure who is getting what.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2008)

We had our 2 05' colts share the same stall when weaned for a few months

they were fine. We knew our colts and they were best

buddies when we did it, and when we fed them we let 1 out in our

closed off hallway to eat grain and the other stayed in the stall they shared hay nicely.

but I agree with having horses of 2 different owners in a

boarding situation sharing a stall may or may not work well.


----------



## Shortpig (Aug 23, 2008)

My Jimmy Dolittle and son Koda Bear share a stall everynight. They have since Koda was 5 mos old he is now 3yo

and they wouldn't have it any other way. They will eat off the same blade of grass. I have two mares in one stall and another in a small single stall. But there was a time when the double stall was larger and they all shared that one and get along great. It depends on the horses mine have been together so long they are pretty much inseperable so it isn't an issue. I guarantee if I brought in a new horse they would beat that horse down though. Wouldn't even attempt it.


----------



## Marty (Aug 23, 2008)

See these two mares here? They are half sisters, raised together, love eachother, each with their own stall. I leave the doors open. They are often sharring a stall, but it's on their own terms. However, if I attempted to close the door on them and feed them, they would fight like crazy. I am not doing that!






As far as you; I do feel bad that your horse is in that position now but there is no way and I mean no way would I allow a horse of mine to share a stall with a horse owned by another person. I have no idea how they feed these horses together like that, but it would not work here for a second. Sorry to say, my advice would be to continue to look around so your horse would not have to be forced into sharring with a stranger's horse. That's just too close for comfort and when one horse gets torn up, who's going to be responsible?

congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## fowlersminis (Aug 24, 2008)

I alternate my boys 2-3 at a time in the same stall (12x16) and I don't think they'd have it any other way



They seem to really like the physical company. As for feeding time, each of them stands tied. I've done this since they were young and they quickly learned to stand quietly until the others were done (and I killed two birds with one stone too by "training" them how to stand quietly while tied). If I didn't tie them, they'd definitely be in each other's food and would probably not be very happy with one another. This way, I'm sure each one gets the food intended for them and no fighting. Good luck!


----------



## Katiean (Aug 24, 2008)

When I show I put my 2 girls in 1 stall. I feed the grain one in one corner and the other in the far corner. I feed the hay in between them. That way they usually don't cross over to the others grain. They are buds anyway.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 24, 2008)

Im going to see if the barn owner would be interested in putting up a divider If I provided one.

We'll be looking into mini corral panels and the like. Has to be something removable if needed im sure, if she'll even go for it.

Can anyone recommend a place to purchase mini corral panels or something similar?


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2008)

mydaddysjag said:


> Im going to see if the barn owner would be interested in putting up a divider If I provided one. We'll be looking into mini corral panels and the like. Has to be something removable if needed im sure, if she'll even go for it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to purchase mini corral panels or something similar?


I don't know where you are located, but I found nice looking mini-sized panels at:

http://www.redriverarenas.com/panels.html Wish I was closer so I could get some of them (they are top right on the linked page).

Here's another one, similar panel, might be a better location for you: http://209.196.171.163/page3.html


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 25, 2008)

Im in Pennsylvania, so both of those places are pretty far for me. Thats what Im looking for though.


----------



## TripleDstables (Aug 25, 2008)

I put 2 minis to a stall, and I've even put 3 to a stall. They are perfectly comfortable for the night sharing feed and company. But, I turned them out every day. I wouldn't leave them in 24/7. But now that my mare is close to foaling the stud is seperate at night.






I hope your mini is in a better situation soon. You must be pretty upset for your little one.


----------



## JanBKS (Aug 25, 2008)

*I have put two together but with a divider in a 12x12 ft stall, there is a place closer to you and they deliver, easy to work with, Not knowing just where you are it may be worth it to take a day trip and pick them up yourself or just let them deliver.*

My friend who has Mimi's in Indiana just got some to make two stalls for her mares so she can wean her foals, she loves them and said they are very well put together, I plan on getting some myself soon.

here is the link, Jana is the gals name that helped my Friend out.

DD Tack link

Good Luck I hope it works out for you it's always best to have them close to you.

Jan


----------



## Black River Farm (Aug 25, 2008)

We did stall our two "B" geldings together. They each had a feed pan and water bucket, in opposite corners of a 12x12 horse stall. Our biggest problem was the rearing Diesel did, because he couldn't see over the stall walls to see what was going on outside in the alleys!

When we moved them to our own farm eventually, hubby built them adjoining stalls with a hardware cloth and wood divider and stall fronts, so they could see what was going on around them. Now Diesel only rears up to see what's going on outside when he's stalled and there is someone outside by his window. My QH Dusty (Skippers Eatmydust) who is the herd leader likes to keep an eye on them from his stall across the alley. When the three of them were boarded out, someone made the mistake of taking the two mini's out first, and apparently Dusty took his stall door right off the track because he was so upset at not being out there to "protect" them!


----------



## xtrememiniluv (Aug 25, 2008)

I board as well and do have two mini's share a stall. Well it's actually a mini mare and mini hinny!! They are so darn cute. They share a 10x12 comfortably. They get along well although if they're in alot like during the winter the mare tends to get a little grouchy. Overall it works out well and helps with the board cost. Probably would be best to know what kinda of horse he will be paired with. Hopefully they'd be willing to pair him with someone that he will get along with. But overall he will be alot happier being with other horses and being able to be turned out to play!! I'd say go for it!



mydaddysjag said:


> So in the past few months Ive gotten engaged, moved out of my parents house, and sadly haven't had the time or money to show all summer. I don't see my horses as often as I would like to, and im just plain depressed, and miss them terribly. Its embarrassing, but i'm lucky if I see them once a month right now. I realize this isn't acceptable, however where I moved is over an hour from my barn, and It takes over a half a tank of gas to get there and back. My gelding is currently in a small stall, maybe 6x8, there are no other minis there, and when he is turned out it is in a small indoor arena. He doesn't get outside, and he has no buddies because all the other horses at the barn are biggies. It wasn't so bad when I was there 5 days a week because we would take long trail walks, and he was free lunged and such. Now he is out of shape, grouchy, and I know Its not a good situation for him.
> I've just come across a nice boarding facility about 4 miles from my house that has room for Midas. They have a nice big turn out area where they turn out the minis and small ponies (There are 4 other minis there, and a few small ponies.) They have a huge indoor arena, as well as a large outdoor arena. Honestly, the place is a lot cleaner and more organized than my barn. Their stalls were spotless. They use of of the machines that sifts the manure from the sawdust, and they add new bedding daily. They feed hay and a decent 12% pellet. All the horses there were in awesome shape. They use my current vet, and have a second backup vet, as well as 2 farriers.
> 
> The downfall is that They put 2 minis to a stall. They're big stalls at least 12x12, however I know that sharing a stall isn't the best situation. Unfortunately, I can't afford to have his own stall.
> ...


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 25, 2008)

The other horse is a 5 or 6 year old mini gelding, very laid back. Currently stalled with a medium sized pony. Pretty docile, just goes with the flow. Im in the process of seeing if the BO will let me divide the stall, Hopefully she will.


----------



## Marty (Aug 27, 2008)

Let's do the math here please. Dividing a 12 X 12 leaves you a 6 X 6. eeks


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually the way the stalls are built it would be 6x12 if we divided it. 6ft wide x 12 ft long. I know its not the best, but it would be better than the 6x8 he is in now.

In ideal situations I would have my horses at my own house where I could see them daily with early evening turnout, 12x12 stalls, and an indoor and outdoor arena.

Realistically i'm a 20 year old who just moved out of their parents house, is getting married, and unexpectedly my fiance is off of work on a medical leave. At this point we're just able to pay the bills, so im trying to move my horses closer so I can afford the gas to see them. Unfortionately this is the only place within 30 minutes of my house where the board is under $400 a month, So its basically move them here, where the stall would need divided, or leave them where they are currently located, where my mini is in a 6x8 and is only turned out in a sand arena when stalls are being cleaned. Im thinking moving them would be the best situation, but I'm having my doubts as well.


----------



## xtrememiniluv (Aug 28, 2008)

Where in PA are you located? There's a guy near New Holland that carries the mini panels as well as the Greencastle mini sale normally has a tack dealer who brings some along.

I'm in York...so Hello neighbor!!!



mydaddysjag said:


> Actually the way the stalls are built it would be 6x12 if we divided it. 6ft wide x 12 ft long. I know its not the best, but it would be better than the 6x8 he is in now.In ideal situations I would have my horses at my own house where I could see them daily with early evening turnout, 12x12 stalls, and an indoor and outdoor arena.
> 
> Realistically i'm a 20 year old who just moved out of their parents house, is getting married, and unexpectedly my fiance is off of work on a medical leave. At this point we're just able to pay the bills, so im trying to move my horses closer so I can afford the gas to see them. Unfortionately this is the only place within 30 minutes of my house where the board is under $400 a month, So its basically move them here, where the stall would need divided, or leave them where they are currently located, where my mini is in a 6x8 and is only turned out in a sand arena when stalls are being cleaned. Im thinking moving them would be the best situation, but I'm having my doubts as well.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 29, 2008)

Im about 45 minutes south of pittsburgh


----------



## mydaddysjag (Sep 1, 2008)

Just an update, talked to BO and I can divide the stall. Looking into those options now.


----------



## Bonny (Sep 1, 2008)

As long as he has turnout a 6x12 stall isnt bad . I bet he will enjoy a buddy anyways. I know you will feel better getting him near you!


----------

